# Plug hole fallen out of bath



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Balls, its been raining in my kitchen since emptying the bath.

The actual plughole has come away from the bath, it looks as if the bolt pulling it all together has been overtightened at some stage and pulled straight through, meaning the short waste pipe is now not connected to the bath.

(not my pic but the black part)

http://www.diynot.com/diy/media/untitled.72418/

Not happy as i cannot get to the underside of the bath without a major bit of work (its all tiled in).

Any plumbers out there care to let me know the best route to fix it? it is all currently being held in place with a couple of cable ties through the waste pipe and up through the plughole.....insurance wont be out to us for a few more days (well it is xmas i suppose)


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Is the bolt still attached to the bottom part of the waste. If so probably buy a new part for the plughole top and refit with the same screw. Most probably you will have to get under the bath though. Good luck


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

You need a new bath waste, to fix it is dead easy and would take less than 5 minutes


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If you can't go through the side then the only other way is through the bottom (cut a hole in the water damaged ceiling below) and go that way, might be easier than destroying tiles etc


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

funkydunk said:


> Is the bolt still attached to the bottom part of the waste. If so probably buy a new part for the plughole top and refit with the same screw. Most probably you will have to get under the bath though. Good luck


Sadly not the bolt has somehow pulled through the waste and its all being held together with cable ties at the moment! if i could easily get to the underside it is a simple five-minute job.



JR1982 said:


> If you can't go through the side then the only other way is through the bottom (cut a hole in the water damaged ceiling below) and go that way, might be easier than destroying tiles etc


I've spoken with a plumber they think through the kitchen ceiling would be best, just not sure what the insurance company will do/say if i bodge it until they get here in a few days time....


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If you just cut the hole and leave it that will be fine, then contact the insurance once there open again


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hence why my tiled in Bath has a cutout secret hatch. Well worth considering as only grout is lost then!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Hence why my tiled in Bath has a cutout secret hatch. Well worth considering as only grout is lost then!


Thinking about it i should have a look at there is one for the toilet and the sink......:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say cutting your ceiling out is the best bet. Your bath will be sat on the floor so I dowt there will a cut out underneath your waste trap. If you cut the ceiling out you will see the joists but may have no access and just be looking at the floor


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

wish wash said:


> I wouldn't say cutting your ceiling out is the best bet. Your bath will be sat on the floor so I dowt there will a cut out underneath your waste trap. If you cut the ceiling out you will see the joists but may have no access and just be looking at the floor


Depends on how old the house is, as most services these days and for the last 15 or so years always tend to run between the joists. Obviously there's lots of what ifs but easy way to check is a torch down the plug hole where it's fell to bits then you should be able to see


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

wish wash said:


> I wouldn't say cutting your ceiling out is the best bet. Your bath will be sat on the floor so I dowt there will a cut out underneath your waste trap. If you cut the ceiling out you will see the joists but may have no access and just be looking at the floor


I'd agree with this. A bath is usually sitting on the floor. The u bend will usually be above floor level with the waste pipe entering the floor/ceiling/joists below. Your best bet would be to go in through the side panel of the bath.

Hope you get sorted chum.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I'd agree with this. A bath is usually sitting on the floor. The u bend will usually be above floor level with the waste pipe entering the floor/ceiling/joists below. Your best bet would be to go in through the side panel of the bath.
> 
> Hope you get sorted chum.
> 
> ...


But the bath panels all tiled in, so can't be removed hence why sometimes it's easier to go from below especially as the ceilings just a bath tub of water soak through the plasterboard:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have a multitool, cut directly though the grout lines into the plasterboard and remove all in one go. Just an alternative suggestion chum in case you didn't want to replanted the ceiling below. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Cookies said:


> If you have a multitool, cut directly though the grout lines into the plasterboard and remove all in one go. Just an alternative suggestion chum in case you didn't want to replanted the ceiling below.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


That's a very good idea, should of thought of that myself:thumb: I think the port might be kicking in now


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I only get good ideas after a few glasses of red. Lol. Replanted should read replaster. Autocorrect at its finest. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------

